# "got a speed ticket without police around"



## Luis Santos (Jul 5, 2018)

I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.

I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....

check this:

The cameras come as a result of House Bill 218 (2018), allowing the use of speed cameras in school zones. The cameras are installed at no cost to the local government by RedSpeed USA, of Lombard, Ill., an American firm with ties to an English company. RedSpeed gets 35 percent of the revenue from the speeding citations, while the balance of the funds goes to the cities and are earmarked by the bill for public safety improvements. Over 100 municipalities in five states have installed their cameras.

In the brief period that the cameras were operational in Duluth, that city generated $23,091.25 from RedSpeed last year in speeding fines. The cameras are installed around five schools in Duluth.

Norcross Police Chief Bill Grogan says that the cameras were installed in Norcross during the first quarter this year, just prior to the school shut down because of COVID-19. “No tickets have been issued yet since schools are doing digital learning. Cameras are only active when school is in session. When schools are back in session, we will start with a warning period and begin issuing citations after that.”

have fun homies !


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Are they moving violations or civil fines like parking tickets? You should research and fight them. 

We outlawed the use of cameras here thankfully.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices and know we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month ... this can turn into a mess for all drivers, I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ..... have somebody had the same issue? I appreciate feed back.
> 
> ...


Two words: radar detector


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

T


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Two words: radar detector


Two words:

Slow down.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You gotta fight them.
Or your career as a RS driver may be over.

PS: FIFTY FIVE IN A SCHOOL ZONE? On second thought, don't fight it ... just mail in your drivers license.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Fight them. You will get charged with one. 
If it were me i play stupid . I did not know the limit . I get one . 
Ok here is the deal my opinion only. If they start using traffic cams . My solution is . Pull my plate off my car. Put it into the trunk. Problem solved . If a real living cop pulls me over. I would explain the car wax messed up the bolts. I m taking it to my local shop right now. 
I would have the plate insurance . Fix it ticked no fine If its fixed two screws . 
I also may file a lawsuit vs the agency that gave me the ticket in the mail.
I needed help i was having a medical situation No real police were there to help. Only traffic cams . I would consult my lawyer we would think of something . Why not have my lawyer file a few papers costing my city thousands of dollars ?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

It's probably best to just pay camera speed tix and pay better attention next time in the area. While YMMV, every one of these I've read of are fines only, no points / no record on DL as long as you pay on time...so no threat to RS driving.

Of course, if it is a bad tag read / obviously not your car, then it should be easy to get dismissed.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

First off slow down in School Zones because you shouldn’t speed... Well unless you are wanting to play face tag with kids and if so then still slow down!

Second pay the fine and again slow down!!

Finally, slow down before you lose your license and go to jail!!!

Did I mention to slow down before you play face tag with a kid?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have not had one of these myself, but have heard or read stories about people fighting them. Some cities have police officers reviewing the videos/photos for accuracy, including determining if the driver is clearly visible and identifiable. Here in CA some cities canceled the contracts over the bad press they got when it came out that a private company was profiting from the system. AFAIK, the cameras here were primarily of the red light variety.
Another factor was that some judges refused to find guilty anyone who took the initiative to appear in court.
BTW, around our schools, the signs showing the 25 mph also state “when children are present.” Especially when schools are closed, whether due to the time of day, day of the week, or something like Covid19, this would seem to be a possible defense. Also, an accused is supposed to be able to confront his accuser in court. How are you able to do that when it’s a camera? Maybe tell the court that you want to subpoena the CEO of the company to come down from Illinois so that you can question him in court?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

It's a difficult issue - If you are a full time driver think about how many crazy reckless drivers endanger you and your riders on a daily basis...personally I witness reckless driving at least once every hour and constantly wonder where the he11 the cops are when I need them.

As a former cop, I know that they are way way outnumbered by the reckless drivers, worsened by the pandemic.

So I would welcome more camera enforcement to clip the wings of the millions of a$$h0le$ that ply the roads around us every day...if those dick$ could thereby contribute $ toward fixing roads and traffic signals so that I and my riders get a smoother faster ride, then so much the better!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> It's a difficult issue - If you are a full time driver think about how many crazy reckless drivers endanger you and your riders on a daily basis...personally I witness reckless driving at least once every hour and constantly wonder where the he11 the cops are when I need them.
> 
> As a former cop, I know that they are way way outnumbered by the reckless drivers, worsened by the pandemic.
> 
> So I would welcome more camera enforcement to clip the wings of the millions of a$$h0le$ that ply the roads around us every day...if those dick$ could thereby contribute $ toward fixing roads and traffic signals so that I and my riders get a smoother faster ride, then so much the better!


I disagree. If you're bad enough at paying attention to what is going on around you that a marked cop car can catch you speeding, then maybe you deserve a ticket.

But really, the speed limit is awful, and so are stop lights. The only tolerable thing about them is that they are usually not enforced because no one is around to enforce them and the enforced drive marked vehicles. So if I come to a red light, I can look both ways, and blow through it if no one is there. At 3 AM the red lights still turn red for 3-5 minutes even when there are no cars around. Many times even marked "no right on red" even though you can clearly see no cars coming from the left for a mile if you glance down the road. It is total non-sense. Stop lights only make sense when there are cars in the intersection. Red light cameras would needlessly suck like 15 minutes of my life away each night, and speeding cameras would cause traffic to congest needlessly just like police cars do, except it would be a constant congestion instead of just temporary like when a police car is around.

I have never been cited for running a red light even though I run red lights daily. I only got pulled over for it once and given a warning, and it wasn't a light I deliberately ran but one that changed over from yellow while I was in the intersection. I made a mental note to slow down more in advance if it is changing to yellow. I always stop at a red light before running it. In this day of computers and sensors there is really no excuse for the stop lights to run the way they do at night. They should be able to sense if there is no cars in the intersection and then blink like a stop sign or turn green when you are the only car and you pull up to the intersection. The only reason the lights are dumb like this is because the government is run incompetently. (Although in areas with red light cameras, I suspect it is also done deliberately for revenue collection purposes). In my state they recently installed cameras at every intersection in the wake of proposed legislation for red light cameras but so far the legislation has always failed to pass. So probably it is only a matter of time before they bills get passed and then overnight they can flip a switch and start issuing fines for it. Californication of Nevada 

And speed limits are also non-sense. It's usually safe to drive 70 in a 45 mph zone and 100 in a 65 mph zone in my experience. The limits are set absurdly low (except in areas with pedestrian traffic where they are often set appropriately). Getting a ticket is and should be more about "failiure to pay attention" (which borders on recklessness) than speeding or failure to follow a light, which generally has no bearing on safety. I also fear that if speeding cameras are established it will result in declining speed limits in the name of revenue collection.

Yes, I've been cited for speeding. But only when I didn't know what the speed limit was, not when I was actually deliberately speeding. Pretty much every time I've been pulled over for speeding (not counting the BS stops where the tribal cops on Indian reservations stop you and say you were speeding even when you weren't), it's because I was driving 45 mph in a 35 mph zone after I didn't see a sign change.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Those are good points under certain circumstances. But know that traffic control has to be designed for the lowest common denominator...multi-tasking drivers not paying proper attention.

Specifically as to improperly functioning traffic signals - that's a personal hot button item of mine that I interact with local government to address...inevitably the problem is failed vehicle sensors (pavement loops or overhead cameras) causing the signal controller to revert to a reset mode that services every movement (cross streets, left turn lanes) for a programmed minimum time whether vehicles are present or not.

This is an issue that U/L drivers could work to identify and report problems so as to focus city / county resources to fix the darned things, shaving minutes from every pickup and ride.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Kids stupid enough to play in the road need to be weeded out of the gene pool. Minimum high speeds in school zones should be mandated.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Absolutely no remorse for this stupid act. You deserve to be hung by your balls. In a school zone..... What a duck head move.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....
> 
> ...


Why don't you just slow the hell down in school zones?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I have not had one of these myself, but have heard or read stories about people fighting them. Some cities have police officers reviewing the videos/photos for accuracy, including determining if the driver is clearly visible and identifiable. Here in CA some cities canceled the contracts over the bad press they got when it came out that a private company was profiting from the system. AFAIK, the cameras here were primarily of the red light variety.
> Another factor was that some judges refused to find guilty anyone who took the initiative to appear in court.
> BTW, around our schools, the signs showing the 25 mph also state "when children are present." Especially when schools are closed, whether due to the time of day, day of the week, or something like Covid19, this would seem to be a possible defense. Also, an accused is supposed to be able to confront his accuser in court. How are you able to do that when it's a camera? Maybe tell the court that you want to subpoena the CEO of the company to come down from Illinois so that you can question him in court?


You still face the cop who witnessed you speeding in court.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Demon said:


> You still face the cop who witnessed you speeding in court.


How is that? There's no officer if it's a camera. All he can testify to is what the camera shows; he didn't observe the violation first hand. That's why some judges have dismissed camera tickets.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

A few months ago, I got a letter saying I needed to pay a toll, that the camera photo had my car license plate in it.

I was pretty sure I hadnt been there. I checked and realized it was a plate for a car that I had sold a couple of years earlier.

Right now, you might be thinking "should have transferred the title." You'd be wrong this time, that stuff all was done.

When I finally got someone on the phone, she said to me, "I'll check the photo."

"Yup, it's right there in the photo. Oh... But it's an Oklahoma plate, not a Texas plate. I'll take care of that for you."


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> How is that? There's no officer if it's a camera. All he can testify to is what the camera shows; he didn't observe the violation first hand. That's why some judges have dismissed camera tickets.





Older Chauffeur said:


> How is that? There's no officer if it's a camera. All he can testify to is what the camera shows; he didn't observe the violation first hand. That's why some judges have dismissed camera tickets.


It's the way it is in all instances. The cop witnesses a crime, the cop writes it up, and the person has their day in court against the cop.
I don't know where you are or which instance you're talking of but you probably are wrong. Do you have a cite?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> How is that? There's no officer if it's a camera. All he can testify to is what the camera shows; he didn't observe the violation first hand. That's why some judges have dismissed camera tickets.


In most places they are treated as civil fines, like a parking ticket.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....
> 
> ...


These are really easy to beat....I mean really really easy


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Also, an accused is supposed to be able to confront his accuser in court. How are you able to do that when it's a camera? Maybe tell the court that you want to subpoena the CEO of the company to come down from Illinois so that you can question him in court?


This is where nastycams become violations of your Right to Due Process.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Two words: Bike Rack.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is where nastycams become violations of your Right to Due Process.


False...its people not asserting their rights


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> False...its people not asserting their rights


Perhaps it is where you live. Where I live, my statement is true.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps it is where you live. Where I live, my statement is true.


How? A person still faces their accuser in court.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> How? A person still faces their accuser in court.


............not on a nastycam summons he does not...........................


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............not on a nastycam summons he does not...........................


Yes. The driver faces the cop who saw the driver commit the alleged violation.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps it is where you live. Where I live, my statement is true.


Say a city passes a law outlawing women from showing nipples.... the law does not apply to males... this could technically be a violation of the equal protection clause.... but it wouldn't be until sometime challenged it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Yes. The driver faces the cop who saw the driver commit the alleged violation.


No. There is no police officer involved when the nastycam issues a summons.



Juggalo9er said:


> ... but it wouldn't be until sometime challenged it


Nastycams have been challenged here. The fix was in before the lawyers could file the suit. They make too much money for the District of Columbia.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No. There is no police officer involved when the nastycam issues a summons.
> 
> 
> Nastycams have been challenged here. The fix was in before the lawyers could file the suit. They make too much money for the District of Columbia.


So you have the right to face your accuser?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No. There is no police officer involved when the nastycam issues a summons.
> 
> 
> Nastycams have been challenged here. The fix was in before the lawyers could file the suit. They make too much money for the District of Columbia.


3 months ago a judge ruled it doesn't violate the Constitution. Do you have a ruling showing it does?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> 3 months ago a judge ruled it doesn't violate the Constitution. Do you have a ruling showing it does?


Judges are not infallible.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Judges are not infallible.


The manner in which something is challenged is a big factor


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....
> 
> ...


Wear a mask when you drive and they will have no proof you were driving. Tickets will be dismissed.&#128521;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> Wear a mask when you drive and they will have no proof you were driving. Tickets will be dismissed.&#128521;


No your honor, I shouldn't pay child support...I used a condom....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Selector19 said:


> Wear a mask when you drive and they will have no proof you were driving. Tickets will be dismissed.


They used to dismiss them here if you gave the name of the person who was driving. They do not do that any more.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Judges are not infallible.


Ok, where did this judge make a mistake?


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They used to dismiss them here if you gave the name of the person who was driving. They do not do that any more.


You don't have to incriminate anyone. Or you can just act like you have no idea who was driving. They will have a burden to prove it was you which is impossible without a clear picture. You can't be found guilty without any evidence.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Selector19 said:


> You don't have to incriminate anyone. Or you can just act like you have no idea who was driving. They will have a burden to prove it was you which is impossible without a clear picture. You can't be found guilty without any evidence.


It's actually very easy. They just ask you who was driving the car if it wasn't "you".


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> No your honor, I shouldn't pay child support...I used a condom....


Comparing balls with brains or something?&#129315;



Demon said:


> It's actually very easy. They just ask you who was driving the car if it wasn't "you".


I don't know. Period.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> You don't have to incriminate anyone. Or you can just act like you have no idea who was driving. They will have a burden to prove it was you which is impossible without a clear picture. You can't be found guilty without any evidence.


Yes you can... the presumption is that if the vehicle is registered in your name, you were likely the one in operation



Selector19 said:


> Comparing balls with brains or something?&#129315;
> 
> 
> I don't know. Period.


You said balls


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> Comparing balls with brains or something?&#129315;
> 
> 
> I don't know. Period.


You can't be found guilty because you don't know.

I had a camera ticket and my wife was driving. The car was registered under my name. The judge looked at the picture and said: "It's definitely not you! Ticket's dismissed." No other questions asked


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Selector19 said:


> You can't be found guilty because you don't know
> 
> I had a camera ticket and my wife was driving. The car was registered under my name. The judge looked at the picture and said: "It's definitely not you! Ticket's dismissed." No other questions asked


You can be found guilty because if you're going to testify than you can be cross examined and that defense won't stand up to cross.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Demon said:


> You can be found guilty because if you're going to testify than you can be cross examined and that defense won't stand up to cross.


Crossed examined by who? By the camera?&#129315;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> Crossed examined by who? By the camera?&#129315;


No the way to be a prick on this one is to say you don't recall to everything


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Selector19 said:


> Crossed examined by who? By the camera?&#129315;


The prosecutor.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Demon said:


> The prosecutor.


You have a right to face your accuser.....


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> You have a right to face your accuser.....


Yes, that's what happens in court.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Demon said:


> The prosecutor.


Traffic violation isn't a criminal case. You are way too funny&#129315;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Selector19 said:


> Traffic violation isn't a criminal case. You are way too funny&#129315;


You're not actually saying there are no traffic laws, are you?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> Traffic violation isn't a criminal case. You are way too funny&#129315;


In my state traffic offenses are generally criminal misdemeanors.

My Checkr background check came back and showed the same offense (Failure to obey traffic control device) twice, once as a criminal misdemeanor they got from the criminal record repository, and once as the driving offense they got from the DMV. I'm hoping Uber only counts it against me once.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Demon said:


> Yes, that's what happens in court.


No.... its not


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Demon said:


> You're not actually saying there are no traffic laws, are you?


Not at all. But I know how to avoid stupid camera tickets when you don't deserve them. You just need to use your brains and a common sense. That's it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> Traffic violation isn't a criminal case. You are way too funny&#129315;


When I contested my traffic ticket, the assistant district attorney was arguing against me in court. She was the prosecutor. Nevada does not have "funny" courts, you get a real prosecutor who probably prosecutes people for Murder on Monday and then prosecutes people for Speeding on Tuesday.

I entertained the court for over 2 hours the first time I contested a ticket. I lost the case, but I'm pretty sure the salary of the judge, court reporter, officer, and prosecutor way exceeded what they extorted from me in fines.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Most of you commenting fail to realize that the kids are likely in school, meaning they are sitting in a desk, not walking along the road! School zone speed limits need to be adjusted to only apply during the times the kids are going to and from the school, not the entire day, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> In my state traffic offenses are generally criminal misdemeanors.


Not all traffic misdemeanors are crimes even in your state.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> When I contested my traffic ticket, the assistant district attorney was arguing against me in court. She was the prosecutor. Nevada does not have "funny" courts, you get a real prosecutor who probably prosecutes people for Murder on Monday and then prosecutes people for Speeding on Tuesday.
> 
> I entertained the court for over 2 hours the first time I contested a ticket. I lost the case, but I'm pretty sure the salary of the judge, court reporter, officer, and prosecutor way exceeded what they extorted from me in fines.


Your tax dollars pay everyone at the court....


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> When I contested my traffic ticket, the assistant district attorney was arguing against me in court. She was the prosecutor. Nevada does not have "funny" courts, you get a real prosecutor who probably prosecutes people for Murder on Monday and then prosecutes people for Speeding on Tuesday.
> 
> I entertained the court for over 2 hours the first time I contested a ticket. I lost the case, but I'm pretty sure the salary of the judge, court reporter, officer, and prosecutor way exceeded what they extorted from me in fines.


You may be right but tell me one thing. How can you be found guilty if there is no evidence against you and all they have is a camera picture which might be unclear? They can't simply assume it was you driving. They have a burden to prove that with evidence. If you want to self-incriminate yourself, go ahead. But I prefer to fight all my camera tickets. Not all of them are successful but many of them are.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> Not all traffic misdemeanors are crimes even in your state.


Speeding is. Failure to signal is. Failure to follow traffic control device is. Failure to wear a seatbelt is.

Can you tell me which traffic offense is not?https://www.shouselaw.com/nv/defense/traffic-ticket-lawyer/#1


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Selector19 said:


> You may be right but tell me one thing. How can you be found guilty if there is no evidence against you and all they have is a camera picture which might be unclear? They can't simply assume it was you driving. They have a burden to prove that with evidence. If you want to self-incriminate yourself, go ahead. But I prefer to fight all my camera tickets. Not all of them are successful but many of them are.


Sure they can because most people don't have strangers driving their cars around without the car owner knowing it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Your tax dollars pay everyone at the court....


Yep. So much for using fines for revenue collection though if they have to pay $400 in salaries to collect a $200 fine.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Speeding is. Failure to signal is. Failure to follow traffic control device is. Failure to wear a seatbelt is.
> 
> Can you tell me which traffic offense is not?https://www.shouselaw.com/nv/defense/traffic-ticket-lawyer/#1


A *traffic* offense is generally considered a *crime* if it's punishable by imprisonment.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> It's probably best to just pay camera speed tix and pay better attention next time in the area. While YMMV, every one of these I've read of are fines only, no points / no record on DL as long as you pay on time...so no threat to RS driving.
> 
> Of course, if it is a bad tag read / obviously not your car, then it should be easy to get dismissed.


You are incorrect in thinking only DMV points will affect driving RS. 3 minor incidents in 3 years will do it. These include minor violations, and minor accidents, even if you're not the responsible party.

And Uber will never tell you where the boundary between "minor" or "major" is. Points are obviously major, but speeding can be, too, all depending on how much over the speed limit you were going, and any special situations like a school zone, or, in my state, a "safe corridor".


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> A *traffic* offense is generally considered a *crime* if it's punishable by imprisonment.


They are almost all punishable by up to 6 months in jail. You probably have to piss off the judge to get jail time for speeding though.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> No your honor, I shouldn't pay child support...I used a condom....


Off topic, but you just brought this to mind...

A bunch of years ago, I remember a story where a woman was in separate sexual relationships with 2 men at the same time. The men were paternal (identical) twins.

She got pregnant, and the men demanded paternity testing in court. Since they were so close, genetically, the testing couldn't prove either one over the other, so neither had to pay child support.



iamthenewguy123 said:


> Most of you commenting fail to realize that the kids are likely in school, meaning they are sitting in a desk, not walking along the road! School zone speed limits need to be adjusted to only apply during the times the kids are going to and from the school, not the entire day, that's just ridiculous.


So.... many schools have before and after care...

The times you're talking about would be something along the lines of M thru Friday, 7am-9am, 11:30am-1pm, 2pm-4pm.

Too confusing, so they just make it 7am-4pm.

I have seen signs that read "Speed Limit 15 mph when children are present", which holds whether school is involved or not. See a toddler with Mom on the way to the bank? Slow down.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ive gotten these too (NOT for gunning it by schools, no need for that), they're like parking tickets, and can be ignored, though they can ding your credit scores.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

How is this for cruel?

Years ago I was in rural Germany on the Autobahn, where there is no speed limit (some parts anyway). I got up to 210kph (130mph) in our rental car.

Upon leaving the freeway (again a very rural farmland type area) I was on a road where the speed limit was something like 35mph and I got a photo radar ticket for doing approximately 50mph.

But I had just been doing 130mph and was in the middle of nowhere- we couldn’t even see the nearest town. I thought to myself- what a sneaky place to hide photo radar.

When the car rental company forwarded the ticket to us here in the U.S., naturally I decided not to pay it.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Fun thread.

As someone who's contested a dozen tickets at this point and won all of them except 1. You all need to understand that every state varies WILDLY. California is an 'infraction' state where there are 3 classes of crimes, infractions, misdemeanors, and felonies. Some states only have misdemeanors and felonies. Infractions are a scam so the state doesn't have to provide public counsel to defendants, and generally extract the most money from the public the most expedient way possible.

Anyway - I know nothing of Georgia - but the law itself has some IMPORTANT clauses.

https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2018/title-40/chapter-14/article-2/section-40-14-18/
1. They government needs to prove that the infraction occurred during a time when instruction was taking place. It doesn't matter at all IF school was actually in session, with students on campus, they need to prove that it was.

2. The proper permits were issued and valid for the automated enforcement. The permit processes probably have a litany of requirements themselves. There may be requirements for calibration/logs of the automated equipment, and requirements for how it is maintained. This will be the hardest area of research. The statute also makes reference to DoT rules/regulations that you'll want to verify were followed.

3. It has been more than 30 days since the camera was introduced (make the government prove WHEN the camera was installed). The law requires warnings when the camera is first installed, so the time present of the camera is important, even if you know it's been there longer.

4. The ticket was mailed within 30 days from the time they found out the registered owner, but no later than 60 days of alleged offense.

5. You were sent a copy of the officer's affidavit.

Georgia doesn't appear to be an 'infraction' state. Meaning, vehicle code crimes are misdemeanors. However, most misdemeanors must be proved 'beyond a reasonable doubt.' But the statute states that 'preponderance of the evidence' the the level of analysis that courts are to use. I have a feeling that if challenged this part of the law will be struck unless there's some body of law that allows the legislature to reduce the burden of proof of the people in criminal cases.

You probably have a right to 'discovery,' the ability to compel the government to provide you with exculpatory evidence. This could be the video recording, the officers qualifications, training materials for how the camera footage is to be interpreted, calibration/maintenance records, etc.

You should also be able to demand this officer appear in court so you can cross examine him.

If you REALLY want to get rid of these tickets, you probably can. The law is so complex and this statute is so new that it's likely you'll get the government to trip up at some point. There's not a lot of guidance from this from the courts. The only case I could find that might apply is https://scholar.google.com/scholar_...31923&q=+GA+Code+§+40-14-18&hl=en&as_sdt=4,11 - READ AND UNDERSTAND THOROUGHLY. However, it didn't do specifically with unattended speed measurement devices.

My guess is an officer viewing the video observes when a vehicle crosses markers on the road and uses the video time stamps to calculate vehicle average speed over that distance. OR, there are radar/laser speed measurement built in to the camera. Marks PROBABLY need to be measured with a certified device/survey of some kind, and radar/laser will have requirements for calibration/logging.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Most of you commenting fail to realize that the kids are likely in school, meaning they are sitting in a desk, not walking along the road! School zone speed limits need to be adjusted to only apply during the times the kids are going to and from the school, not the entire day, that's just ridiculous.


Kids come and go from schools all day long.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> T
> Two words:
> 
> Slow down.


2 words

Revenue Raising &#128176;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....
> 
> ...


The Waze App. Shows All Speed traps !



Older Chauffeur said:


> How is that? There's no officer if it's a camera. All he can testify to is what the camera shows; he didn't observe the violation first hand. That's why some judges have dismissed camera tickets.


Constitutional RIGHT to " FACE YOUR ACCUSER IN A COURT OF LAW "!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Ok, where did this judge make a mistake?


If you will consider that you have not shown me the ruling to which you refer, you might, note _might_, 'ώ Σώκρατίδιον , understand that I can not answer the question as you asked it. Not that I would answer it, anyhow, mind you, as one would think that you would realise by now that I refuse to be ensnared in your rhetorical traps.



Selector19 said:


> They will have a burden to prove it was you which is impossible without a clear picture. You can't be found guilty without any evidence.





Selector19 said:


> How can you be found guilty if there is no evidence against you and all they have is a camera picture which might be unclear? They can't simply assume it was you driving. They have a burden to prove that with evidence.


The thing about them is that in most jurisdictions, they have the force of a parking summons as opposed to an actual moving violation. This is the case despite the fact that blowing red lights, stop signs or speeding are all moving violations. For that reason, the owner is held responsible. Initially, in the Capital of Your Nation, the nastycam summonses carried points. For this reason, it was easier to challenge them. Now, they carry no points and are not even on your driving record.

Until there was widespread public outcry, you did not even have a sworn adjudicator to rule on these things. You went downstairs to a desk where an employee of the company that provided the nastycams ruled on it. In that era, the nastycam company got paid based on the dollar amount of the summonses. Of course, the employee was under pressure not to invalidate too many of them, as it affected his superiors' bottom line. He would not long keep his job if he invalidated too many of them.

The Bureau of Traffic Adjudication here had a reputation for "guilty even when proved innocent". When the agency moved and the building was going to be torn down, the Director went as far as to acknowledge just how hated his agency was. He remarked that if he sold swings of a sledge hammer at the building for five dollars a swing, he would have a line through the next taxicab zone, even if swings were restricted to District residents, only. I know that not only would I have paid my five dollars, I would have hailed a cab after my first swing, then gone to the end of the line to take another swing. Upon hearing or reading that remark, several people actually thought that the city should do it and donate the proceeds to a charity(ies) that housed or fed the homeless. It did not happen.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

As others have said laws vary depending on jurisdiction. I have experience in a few.

I was driving my aunt's car in Phoenix. I went through a yellow/red light and saw the cameras flash, front and back.

I got back to her place, told her and asked how much it would be. She said not to worry about it. Since it was registered in her name (Susie) and seeing the picture from the front it's obvious I'm not Susie (I'd make a VERY ugly chick) it would be dismissed. I didn't argue and never heard another word about it.

I have two cars. One I give to my mom to drive. She got a camera ticket in the People's Republic of Montgomery County MD which came to me. Montgomery County isn't quite as draconian as D.C. is, but they're trying.

The camera only captures the rear plate. Montgomery County DGAF who was driving. If it's your car in the picture, you as the owner are responsible for paying the ticket. Getting the money from whomever was driving is entirely your problem, not theirs. Believe me I tried. The clerk on the phone, while very sympathetic and polite, made it clear I was responsible as the vehicle owner. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

And most people just "love" tech SO much..... It ain't always a good thing... and here is a perfect example ...

Progress isn't what it's all cracked up to be...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> People's Republic of Montgomery*MontCOMMIEry* County MD.


FIFY

You must be careful in MontCOMMIEry County, as they like to do the double nastycam. If you are northbound on Connecticut Avenue, there is a nastycam just before Wilson Lane. People see it, pass it at the speed limit then accelerate. WHAM! GOTCHA'! There is a second nastycam after Wilson Lane. It is not the only place. This is a variation of an old speed trap trick that MontCOMMIEry County used to pull. One of their favourtie places to do this was on New Hampshire Avenue north bound at the Hillandale Volunteer Fire Department House. The police would put out one of those old speed trap hardware kits with the wires right before the fire house. They put a few police cars and had officers who were standing there. You might see one or two Rocket Scientists who got pulled caught in it. Of course, people used to pass it, then accelerate, As they went around the corner, an officer with a hand-held greeted them and another one was ready to direct them to the right. Of course, there were several more officers with their summons books and pens at the ready.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you will consider that you have not shown me the ruling to which you refer, you might, note _might_, 'ώ Σώκρατίδιον , understand that I can not answer the question as you asked it. Not that I would answer it, anyhow, mind you, as one would think that you would realise by now that I refuse to be ensnared in your rhetorical traps.
> 
> The thing about them is that in most jurisdictions, they have the force of a parking summons as opposed to an actual moving violation. This is the case despite the fact that blowing red lights, stop signs or speeding are all moving violations. For that reason, the owner is held responsible. Initially, in the Capital of Your Nation, the nastycam summonses carried points. For this reason, it was easier to challenge them. Now, they carry no points and are not even on your driving record.
> 
> ...


It's Matthews v DC (US District Court of DC). So then your answer is no, you have nothing to show the cameras are unconstitutional.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's how I avoid camera tickets*










*Technically not legal. If you do it, there's a possibility of being pulled over. Do at your own risk.

Yes I have occasionally been pulled over by cops. As has been mentioned in other threads, being nice and polite with a LEO can go a LONG way.

I also keep it on while parked, as it obscures the license plate readers that parking enforcement use. My tags are clean but it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

I want to wring your neck, coming from a mother of 4


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> Here's how I avoid camera tickets*
> 
> View attachment 576223
> 
> ...


Illegal obstruction of plate


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Illegal obstruction of plate


It is, but until he gets a tickie for it, he's good. If he's lucky, the police just make him take it off on the spot and put it in the trunk. If he's not and they give him a tickie, I guess he can just be glad for all the tix he's missed.

Y


Trafficat said:


> You probably have to piss off the judge to get jail time for speeding though.


In VA, some judges will give you a weekend or 2 in jail if you're nailed for going over 75.


Toocutetofail said:


> I want to wring your neck, coming from a mother of 4


Whose neck?



Demon said:


> It's Matthews v DC (US District Court of DC).


That case never even got heard. The judge threw it out.



Demon said:


> So then your answer is no, you have nothing to show the cameras are unconstitutional.


That's a foolish thing to say. How can he say anything about a case that never got heard?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Illegal obstruction of plate


Yep. Been pulled over a few times.

Most times cop just has me put it in the trunk after he runs my license and I have no warrants and a pristine driving record.

Once got a ticket. Cop didn't show so dismissed.





































I only really do it when in areas I know have heavy camera usage.



Toocutetofail said:


> I want to wring your neck, coming from a mother of 4


Me? What for?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m not a saint, I run yellows, have blatantly run reds, illegal Uturns, drive ten over or more, make all kinds of crazy lane changes when Lyft says ‘destination change rerouting’ among other traffic related skullduggery.

But bro, one thing I don’t do is disrespect the blinking school zone speed limit. It’s code man. We follow it, or should.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps it is where you live. Where I live, my statement is true.


But .. according what I see, you live on a 'crashed aircraft carrier deck'.



Demon said:


> It's actually very easy. They just ask you who was driving the car if it wasn't "you".


To which you say ''I am not willing to answer any questions without being represented by an attorney. Is the court going to pay for a lawyer for me so I can answer that question?"


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> But .. according what I see, you live on a 'crashed aircraft carrier deck'.
> 
> 
> To which you say ''I am not willing to answer any questions without being represented by an attorney. Is the court going to pay for a lawyer for me so I can answer that question?"


In that scenario the defendant already answered a question.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> In that scenario the defendant already answered a question.


Are you in Canada?

In the US it's different.
We can not be compelled to answer anyone's questions. Ever.
And it can't he held against us.

Also, we have the right to face our accuser.
So ... unhook that cam and bring it into court to testify.

Pesky Constitution ...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> But .. according what I see, you live on a 'crashed aircraft carrier deck'.
> 
> 
> To which you say ''I am not willing to answer any questions without being represented by an attorney. Is the court going to pay for a lawyer for me so I can answer that question?"


Unless they are a crime like in Virginia... its a civil infraction... you're not entitled to counsel


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Is the court going to pay for a lawyer for me so I can answer that question?"


If you've shown up in court, you're fair game. You had the opportunity to hire appropriate legal counsel in the time before your trial date.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> If you've shown up in court, you're fair game. You had the opportunity to hire appropriate legal counsel in the time before your trial date.


It's generally not a crime


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> So then your answer is no, you have nothing to show the cameras are unconstitutional.


As I decline to be ensnared in your rhetorical traps, you are now going to presume to dictate my answers to your questions?



UberBastid said:


> But .. according what I see, you live on a 'crashed aircraft carrier deck'.


........and it is a Brewster Buffalo that was crashed on the deck.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As I decline to be ensnared in your rhetorical traps, you are now going to presume to dictate my answers to your questions?
> 
> ........and it is a Brewster Buffalo that was crashed on the deck.


Buffalo is delicious


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Buffalo is delicious


 I do not know that you would want to eat that aeroplane.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know that you would want to eat that aeroplane.


Apparently the carrier did


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Buffalo is delicious


Especially wings.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> Especially wings.


Ever eaten Buffalo testicle


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Are you in Canada?
> 
> In the US it's different.
> We can not be compelled to answer anyone's questions. Ever.
> ...


It doesn't sound like you understand how America works. Defendants can't choose what questions they answer in court, if they answer one, they have to answer them all.
Drivers get to face the cop who witnessed the alleged infraction in court.



Another Uber Driver said:


> As I decline to be ensnared in your rhetorical traps, you are now going to presume to dictate my answers to your questions?
> 
> ........and it is a Brewster Buffalo that was crashed on the deck.


It's not rhetoric to ask you to back up your claim. You either have proof or you don't. If you had any proof to back up your claim you would have posted it by now.


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Demon said:


> In that scenario the defendant already answered a question.





Demon said:


> It doesn't sound like you understand how America works. Defendants can't choose what questions they answer in court, if they answer one, they have to answer them all.
> Drivers get to face the cop who witnessed the alleged infraction in court.
> 
> 
> It's not rhetoric to ask you to back up your claim. You either have proof or you don't. If you had any proof to back up your claim you would have posted it by now.


What's this guy's problem? He tries to piss people off & really doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

$Driver said:


> What's this guy's problem? He tries to piss people off & really doesn't know what he's talking about.


He gets wood at being the resident contrarian. He will argue water isn't wet just to be obstinate. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

New2This said:


> He gets wood at being the resident contrarian. He will argue water isn't wet just to be obstinate. &#129335;‍♂


That's what it looks like. Another troll, huh? What's a internet forum without trolls?


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

New2This said:


> Yep. Been pulled over a few times.
> 
> Most times cop just has me put it in the trunk after he runs my license and I have no warrants and a pristine driving record.
> 
> ...


Not you! The original poster!!! My bad.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$Driver said:


> That's what it looks like. Another troll, huh? What's a internet forum without trolls?


I resemble that remark


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> IIt's not rhetoric to ask you to back up your claim.


Obviously you do not understand the possible uses of the adjective "rhetorical".



Demon said:


> You either have proof or you don't. If you had any proof to back up your claim you would have posted it by now.


 Marry, Sirrah, had you anything to debunk it, you would have posted it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Obviously you do not understand the possible uses of the adjective "rhetorical".
> 
> Marry, Sirrah, had you anything to debunk it, you would have posted it.


Asking you if you have proof to back up your claim doesn't fit any uses of rhetorical.

Already posted it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Asking you if you have proof to back up your claim doesn't fit any uses of rhetorical.


Actually, it does. A series of questions where one side controls the discussion is, in fact, a rhetorical trap for the poor sucker who continues to answer them.



Demon said:


> Already posted it.


I can not recall what you posted and I am not going to look back for it, but whatever you posted obviously was not valid.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Actually, it does. A series of questions where one side controls the discussion is, in fact, a rhetorical trap for the poor sucker who continues to answer them.
> 
> I can not recall what you posted and I am not going to look back for it, but whatever you posted obviously was not valid.


Me asking you to back up a claim isn't me controlling the conversation.
So a ruling you never read and refuse to is wrong. Sure. Now you're just trolling.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Actually, it does. A series of questions where one side controls the discussion is, in fact, a rhetorical trap for the poor sucker who continues to answer them.


It's kind of like when your three year old keeps asking "why?"
No matter what you say, its 'why'.
Till you finally tell him to STFU and 'go play.'

Try it. 
It works with many three year olds.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Me asking you to back up a claim isn't me controlling the conversation.


It is an attempt to do so; an attempt that failed.



Demon said:


> So a ruling you never read and refuse to is wrong. Sure. Now you're just trolling.


Please demonstrate where I stated that I never read it.



UberBastid said:


> It's kind of like when your three year old keeps asking "why?"


In ancient Athens, Sokrates did similarly. It got to the point that the Athenians decided that the only way to shut him up was to give him a cocktail. Sokrates was foolish enough to drink it...............although there is the possibility that he saw that as the only way to get away from his wife. Xanthippe had a reputation for being even more of a [canine female] than Hekuba.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In ancient Athens, Sokrates did similarly. It got to the point that the Athenians decided that the only way to shut him up was to give him a cocktail. Sokrates was foolish enough to drink it...............although there is the possibility that he saw that as the only way to get away from his wife. Xanthippe had a reputation for being even more of a [canine female] than Hekuba.


Sounds like they lived next door to you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Sounds like they lived next door to you.


He drove them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> He drove them.


In a Fred Flintstone car?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> In a Fred Flintstone car?


Close


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Sokrates was foolish enough to drink it


You know, I don't think they kept the contents of it a secret from him.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You know, I don't think they kept the contents of it a secret from him.


My understanding is that he knew what was up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Till you finally tell him to STFU and 'go play.'


didn't raise your kids, huh? :roflmao: &#128696;&#129490;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> You know, I don't think they kept the contents of it a secret from him.





UberBastid said:


> My understanding is that he knew what was up.


Oh, he knew what was in it, allright. This is why he was a fool to drink it. The Athenians expected that Sokrates would escape, as he had some wealthy friends who were willing to pay off the guards so that he could. This was typical in ancient Athens, especially after the Peloponnesian War. Athens lost that war, thus it and its population were impoverished. Anyone who could pay or had friends who could used to bribe the guards to "fall asleep". The friends of the condemned would then sneak into the prison and smuggle him out of the city.

If you will read Κρίτων (_Crito_, usually in English or Latin), Kriton actually comes to the prison and offers to pay off the guards so that Sokrates can escape. He lets Sokrates know that they have a safe house for him in Thessaly. Sokrtes declines the offer because he said that since the State had condemned him to death, he had to die. Sokrates was a fool not to take advantage of his friends' offer.

In Φαίδων (usually _Phaedo_, in English or Latin) both Phaidon and Krito ask Sokrates to reconsider their offer. Of course, he declines. Sokrates even asks the guard how he is supposed to drink the cocktail and what he should do once he finishes it, at least that is how Plato recorded it.

Needless to state, I do not subscribe to the traditional Western view of Sokrates. Most Philosophy classes that deal with Plato do not teach the other contemporary views of Sokrates or the politics of Athens at the time. That is no surprise, as those would be beside the point for a Philosophy class. I am acquainted with the other contemporary as well as other ancient views of him. Further, I am aware of the history. This is why I do not subscribe to the traditional Western view of Sokrates or Plato.


----------



## MBS2133 (Apr 14, 2021)

Are they moving violations or civil fines like parking tickets? You should research and fight them.


KevinJohnson said:


> We outlawed the use of cameras here thankfully





Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....
> 
> ...


Luis, I sent you a direct message. please check your inbox asap. thanks 


Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Use Waze


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I disagree. If you're bad enough at paying attention to what is going on around you that a marked cop car can catch you speeding, then maybe you deserve a ticket.
> 
> But really, the speed limit is awful, and so are stop lights. The only tolerable thing about them is that they are usually not enforced because no one is around to enforce them and the enforced drive marked vehicles. So if I come to a red light, I can look both ways, and blow through it if no one is there. At 3 AM the red lights still turn red for 3-5 minutes even when there are no cars around. Many times even marked "no right on red" even though you can clearly see no cars coming from the left for a mile if you glance down the road. It is total non-sense. Stop lights only make sense when there are cars in the intersection. Red light cameras would needlessly suck like 15 minutes of my life away each night, and speeding cameras would cause traffic to congest needlessly just like police cars do, except it would be a constant congestion instead of just temporary like when a police car is around.
> 
> ...


Most stop signs could easily be replaced with Yield signs. More efficient for gas. Brakes, and time.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Luis Santos said:


> I came back to drive for Uber and Lyft after 5 months off in ATL Gwinnet area ... started last month and got a ticket in my mail for $75 bucks for going 40mph at a 25mph school zone ... I came home today after work and found another ticket for $80 bucks for running at a speed of 55 mph at a school zone with speed limit of 35 mph in the area of Snellville .... I know I should have slowed down.
> 
> I was not aware they had installed new speed detections devices in "SCHOOL ZONES" and now we can get ticketed with no police officers around, I know somebody who got 11 tickets in less than a month .... this can turn into a mess for all drivers in ATL ... I got more than 6000 rides and never got a ticket of this nature but with these cameras our attention must be 200 % in those areas now ... I appreciate feed back ....
> 
> ...


Duluth Minnesota? Man I drove people to there a few times.



Irishjohn831 said:


> Use Waze


Waze will alert people that a speed camera is installed at a school zone? Lol people should already know


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The law is so different in different jurisdictions that you really need to do a little research or talk to an attorney. In Raleigh we have red light cameras and after step son got a ticket a quick Google search told me how to easily beat it, one town over, not so easy. 

Traffic court judges aren't so big on constitutional law. Even if I knew who I loaned my car to how could I possibly know who was actually driving? Some judges simply don't care, it's guilty : next. Pay the clerk.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The law is so different in different jurisdictions that you really need to do a little research or talk to an attorney. In Raleigh we have red light cameras and after step son got a ticket a quick Google search told me how to easily beat it, one town over, not so easy.
> 
> Traffic court judges aren't so big on constitutional law. Even if I knew who I loaned my car to how could I possibly know who was actually driving? Some judges simply don't care, it's guilty : next. Pay the clerk.


I'll bite, which part of the Constitution do they violate?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Demon said:


> I'll bite, which part of the Constitution do they violate?


I would say 5th ammendment, right to due process.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would say 5th ammendment, right to due process.


which includes the right to face your accuser.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would say 5th ammendment, right to due process.


It went to court, so there was due process.



UberBastid said:


> which includes the right to face your accuser.


The accused would face the cop who wrote the ticket in court. So the accused would still face their accuser.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Traffic court judges aren't so big on constitutional law. Some judges simply don't care, it's guilty : next. Pay the clerk.





Disgusted Driver said:


> due process.


In Traffic Court, you define "Due Process" as "The 'Process' is that the payment is due".


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Demon said:


> You still face the cop who witnessed you speeding in court.


These tickets are usually outside the court system, I know they are in Virginia.


MBS2133 said:


> Are they moving violations or civil fines like parking tickets? You should research and fight them.
> 
> Luis, I sent you a direct message. please check your inbox asap. thanks


Typically these are not moving violations, here's a portion of the description of the Gwinnett program. In Virginia it's pretty much the same.

"Violations will cost $75 for the first offense and $125 for any subsequent offenses. However, citations issued will count as a civil fine so no points will be reported to the Department of Driver Services and the driver's insurance company will not be notified."

(So Uber is not privy to this information. )


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Waze does a good job of detecting the telephone pole mounted speed cameras. At least in Chicago.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> I'll bite, which parts of the Constitution do they violate?


FIFY.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

UberPissed said:


> Waze does a good job of detecting the telephone pole mounted speed cameras. At least in Chicago.


Outside Pentagon City yesterday Waze told us there was an "object in road ahead" which turned out to be a huge, partially unraveled roll of plastic. I went around it but a car directly behind hit it directly, then swerved violently to the right with plastic across the windshield. As far as I could tell he didn't crash, lucky.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cvillegordo said:


> These tickets are usually outside the court system, I know they are in Virginia.
> 
> Typically these are not moving violations, here's a portion of the description of the Gwinnett program. In Virginia it's pretty much the same.
> 
> ...


Then why would anyone pay if it can't be taken to court?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 591047


Looks like you know Im correct.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Then why would anyone pay if it can't be taken to court?


What makes you think they're never taken to court?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> What makes you think they're never taken to court?


 I know that state rules vary, but in Virginia it shows up as a civil judgement on your civil court history.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I know that state rules vary, but in Virginia it shows up as a civil judgement on your civil court history.


right.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> What makes you think they're never taken to court?


Never said anything close to that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Looks like you know Im correct.


?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Never said anything close to that.


?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Demon said:


> It went to court, so there was due process.
> 
> 
> The accused would face the cop who wrote the ticket in court. So the accused would still face their accuser.


I believe this right is only in Criminal Cases.


----------

